# Free Marcgravia



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

My chameleon tank had a shelf of Marcgravia rectiflora growing in the top left corner so I cut it out, a real nice bunch is sitting in a sink full of water if someone wants to stop by and pick it up. A bad pic, but you get the idea.


----------

